# Important Tesla Survey- All owners please fill out!



## Guest (Feb 23, 2019)

Hello Everyone! Through my work, I have become very close with the Managing Director and Senior Analyst,
IT Hardware and US Electric Vehicles at Bernstein...He is asking for all Tesla owners to fill out this survey which includes your delivery thoughts and ratings, so we can all get some great feedback, and so Tesla can hear our thoughts and feelings so far with the Model 3 (as well as the Model S and Model X). Only takes 5-10 minutes.

Survey Link is here: https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/3JZQ36W


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Who is intending to use these survey results, and for what purpose? Not to be antagonistic, but I no longer blindly complete surveys.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

FRC said:


> Who is intending to use these survey results, and for what purpose? Not to be antagonistic, but I no longer blindly complete surveys.


Agreed... Important for whom? I don't fill out the survey at a burger joint for free food...


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2019)

FRC said:


> Who is intending to use these survey results, and for what purpose? Not to be antagonistic, but I no longer blindly complete surveys.


The results will be used anonymously by a senior technology research analyst at Bernstein (feel free to visit their website: https://www.alliancebernstein.com/investments/us/home.htm) and the conclusions will be published in a forthcoming research note. So the more information they obtain the more they can understand how Tesla owners are feeling about many different aspects of the company. If you do not feel comfortable taking it for whatever reason then don't but it is only a survey to see how owners feel about their ownership with a Tesla vehicle so far.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Bernstein Investments have been known to be short on $TSLA, so complete their survey knowing that has been their position in the past when it comes to Tesla.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2019)

Here are the Survey results! Thanks to all who participated. Very much appreciated. I was given a confidential 47 page summary which will take me awhile to go over but overall the results were very positive!

Here is the link:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/results/SM-5MJ9BLZTV/


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Yeah, no.


----------

